# Grant for people who applied post 1st July 2013



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi all,

This thread is mainly to ppl who applied after 1jul '13.

I have applied under 189 subclass.
Did any CO asked for acs to be redone or reject the acs? Also what is the status of the application .Didthe CO get allocated?


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

I have filed on 8th July, No CO allocated till now.


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

josh.machine said:


> I have filed on 8th July, No CO allocated till now.


If its 189 than we have to wait for at least 8 weeks for the CO get allocated


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi anyone got allocated with CO this monday.

Mostly about the people who applied post 1st july 13.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

josh.machine said:


> I have filed on 8th July, No CO allocated till now.


Even I have filed on 8th July (190), not sure about CO allocation.


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Even I have filed on 8th July (190), not sure about CO allocation.


Hey for 190 it would take 5 weeks for a CO to get assigned.
You should be getting in the next or so.


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Hey for 190 it would take 5 weeks for a CO to get assigned.
> You should be getting in the next or so.


Yes, for 190 its taking 5-6 weeks for CO allocation. 

Hopefully, I'll get it soon


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

It could also be that CO has already been assigned for you guys and only if he needs something, he may contact you.. 

Cheers.


----------



## OZIND (Jul 2, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This thread is mainly to ppl who applied after 1jul '13.
> 
> ...



Why would the ACS be rejected, rules keep changing and i don't think that person with ACS prior to new rules would have to go for another ACS as it will have financial impact and as well as diqualification post results....

In the subclass -190 at least i can tell this.... since we get invitation from states and if DIAC says ACS to be re-done then the whole process would needs to be repeated which is cumbersome and time taking...........

Senior expats please feedback !

Regards
K


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

divyap said:


> It could also be that CO has already been assigned for you guys and only if he needs something, he may contact you..
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah this is a case of one of my friends who got his grant without a CO allocated( i mean interacted)

But even this happened after 5 weeks ( as he applied for 190).

So my assumption is that they follow the allocation table i.e. 5W for 190 and 8W for 189.
And after allocation it depends whether the CO would contact you or not.

If contacted that means he needs extra documentation or else he may give the grant directly( as in my frnds case)


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

Applied on 6th May 2013 !! Still waiting ...


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> Applied on 6th May 2013 !! Still waiting ...


Your CO got allocation within 5 weeks as per the CO allocation table.

Now the Grant depends on the docs requested.
I heard that for every additional doc requested the process may get delayed for 29 days max.

I.e. they give a timeline of 29 days to update the docs and hence may ignore the profile for that period.

But usually if all docs are updated i.e. including MED and PCC it may take 2 weeks to get the grant.


----------



## Cissnei (Aug 5, 2013)

Visa: 189 EOI: 1st July 13, Visa applied: 2nd July 13, Med/PCC: 14th July 13

CO/Grant: Await~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My guess, for the ppl around this period, may get CO allocation around 17th August or slightly later...

Btw, if applying online, since all the information has already been collected during the logging, do we still need to submit Form 80?


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah form 80 is a must.

There were ppl whose form 80 was asked by CO which delayed the grant.

Better fill it up and upload and keep the application all set


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

no co contact,,,hope grant comes soon


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Applied for 190 visa subclass on the 2nd of July..NO CO contact yet..


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Even some people who applied on the last week of june havent heard from their CO, maybe they will get direct grant..Anyways, i still have to upload my foreign PCC plus Form 80..hope will hear some good news in coming weeks and a Grant by the end of August


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Your CO got allocation within 5 weeks as per the CO allocation table.
> 
> Now the Grant depends on the docs requested.
> I heard that for every additional doc requested the process may get delayed for 29 days max.
> ...


They give you 28 days to upload all the docs and the requested docs were uploaded by me on 22nd June. 

After uploading all the docs (PCC/Medicals and Additional Proof of my Relationship) on 22nd June, I have entered the 7th Week of waiting today ! 7th Week of waiting not after Applying or CO, but after uploading all the Docs !

Worried ! Should i call DIAC ?


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah ppl may get direct grants.

This happening only after july 1st , may be due to abundant visa .They trying to clear them soon by giving direct .

Anyways all the best for 190 ers its just 5W for them.

For 189ers its 8W wait


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

ishaanchal said:


> They give you 28 days to upload all the docs and the requested docs were uploaded by me on 22nd June.
> 
> After uploading all the docs (PCC/Medicals and Additional Proof of my Relationship) on 22nd June, I have entered the 7th Week of waiting today ! 7th Week of waiting not after Applying or CO, but after uploading all the Docs !
> 
> Worried ! Should i call DIAC ?


May be they are planning to grant the visa,usually security checks take time...so after all docs updated it may takes mnths for these security checks .

In case still worried give a call to DIAC once.


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Great!


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

ishaanchal said:


> They give you 28 days to upload all the docs and the requested docs were uploaded by me on 22nd June.
> 
> After uploading all the docs (PCC/Medicals and Additional Proof of my Relationship) on 22nd June, I have entered the 7th Week of waiting today ! 7th Week of waiting not after Applying or CO, but after uploading all the Docs !
> 
> Worried ! Should i call DIAC ?


Guys can you pls confirm about the 28 days I thought it was 8 weeks untill co allocated. I am yet to upload 3 docs I guess I got lazy. Filed on 8th July do I have any time left?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

josh.machine said:


> Guys can you pls confirm about the 28 days I thought it was 8 weeks untill co allocated. I am yet to upload 3 docs I guess I got lazy. Filed on 8th July do I have any time left?


Hi Josh,

It's 28 days of time period after your CO is assigned and he requests you for some docs.

In your case , I guess you are yet to get CO assigned. So, don't worry. once your CO is assigned and he asks you for the docs, then the time period of 28 days start.

Even I have applied on 8th july


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi Josh,
> 
> It's 28 days of time period after your CO is assigned and he requests you for some docs.
> 
> ...


Thanks that helps


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

I guess the 190ers got a shock as the SS is no more being approved.
That may delay the 189ers process also as i think there are loads of applications pending for EOI and CO approval


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

Filed on 22nd July, so still lot of time for me. 

In the process of getting PCC and Meds done.


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Yeah done it.


I have uploaded everything in my hands.(PCC/Med/Form 80)

Ball in their court now .


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> I guess the 190ers got a shock as the SS is no more being approved.
> That may delay the 189ers process also as i think there are loads of applications pending for EOI and CO approval


my friend, mechanical engineer lodged EOI for SS to WA. no invitation yet. Why is no more SS being approved?


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> my friend, mechanical engineer lodged EOI for SS to WA. no invitation yet. Why is no more SS being approved?



Below is the reply they got from NSW SS


190 Application Received - Important Notice
From
[email protected]

Mr XXXXXX


Dear Mr XXXXXXX

I refer to your recent application seeking State Nomination under the Skilled-Nominated (subclass 190) Visa received on 5/08/2013. Please note the following important information:

On 05 August 2013 the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) advised that invitations for certain occupational groups in the points-tested migration program will be issued on a pro-rata basis over the 2013/14 program year. 

This advice means that it will not be possible for NSW to nominate any applicants from these occupations for a 190 visa. 

Occupations impacted by this policy change include:

Other Engineering Professional - 2339
Software Engineer, Analyst Programmer & Developer Programmer - 2613


DIAC has advised that the national occupational ceiling will remain the same but the pro-rata approach means invitations will be staggered and issued by DIAC to selected individuals over the course of 2013/14 in twice monthly occupation rounds.

NSW appreciates that this announcement will concern many applicants who have already applied for nomination to date. We are seeking further clarification from DIAC on how this announcement will affect nomination applications that are currently being assessed by our department. 

We will not be able to provide any further guidance to you until DIAC provides further information.

We assure you that we will be updating our website with further guidance as soon as possible. Please continue to check our website. We will not be able to provide any further information by phone or email.

We would encourage you not to withdraw your application until we are able to provide more specific information.

Regards

NSW Trade and Investment


Please advice or suggest on this....


----------



## ishaanchal (Feb 26, 2013)

This is a very genuine and detailed explanation by NSW !


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Below is the reply they got from NSW SS
> 
> 
> 190 Application Received - Important Notice
> ...


Yes, this is for NSW only..does it apply for WA SS also?


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Yes, this is for NSW only..does it apply for WA SS also?


Yeah mostly all SS.
I heard the same from ACT also.
Mostly its a DIAC rule so implemented in all STates.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh really. thanks for the information. I will relay this bad news to my friend then..thats the reason why he has not get invitation to apply by WA though he lodged EOI on the 23rd of July. Some got invitation to apply though they lodged EOI on the 30th July.


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Oh really. thanks for the information. I will relay this bad news to my friend then..thats the reason why he has not get invitation to apply by WA though he lodged EOI on the 23rd of July. Some got invitation to apply though they lodged EOI on the 30th July.


Could be the reason.
But tell him to mail them once.he may be lucky if the rule dint reach WA yet.


----------



## metallica.kyoto (Mar 14, 2013)

Thats impossible mechanical engineers are still open to apply.your friend must be mechanical engineer but engineering technologist which comes under 2339


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh, then he might get invitation soon. but its unusual. he lodged EOI on the 23rd of July. its already two weeks..however people in the forum it takes two weeks..he might probably get invitation to apply this week.


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Rocky Balboa said:


> Oh, then he might get invitation soon. but its unusual. he lodged EOI on the 23rd of July. its already two weeks..however people in the forum it takes two weeks..he might probably get invitation to apply this week.


Iam not sure of WA,but i applied for 190 also,it took me 3 months for NSW to contact me reg approval( by tht tym i got 189 eoi invitation),so kept NSW on hold now.

Usually it takes 4-12 weeks for NSW Approval


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Any COs/ Grants for visa subclass 190 who applied post 1 July, 2013?


----------



## Chetu (Jan 14, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Iam not sure of WA,but i applied for 190 also,it took me 3 months for NSW to contact me reg approval( by tht tym i got 189 eoi invitation),so kept NSW on hold now.
> 
> Usually it takes 4-12 weeks for NSW Approval


Hi Venkat ,

It would be great if you can help me out , my query is somewhat similar to your application , you said that you got NSW approval but still got a 189 invite . Did you use a different EOI for NSW and for 189 ? Or hadn't you given a EOI yet for NSW to send you an invite?
Thanks,
Chetha


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Chetu said:


> Hi Venkat ,
> 
> It would be great if you can help me out , my query is somewhat similar to your application , you said that you got NSW approval but still got a 189 invite . Did you use a different EOI for NSW and for 189 ? Or hadn't you given a EOI yet for NSW to send you an invite?
> Thanks,
> Chetha


Hey i used the same EOI
I wrote ielts twice.first i got 6.5 in writing .
So with the ielts 6.5 i applied for NSW SS and submitted my eoi for 189 and 190 visas
Meanwhile i wrote ielts again and got 7 in all,so i updated my eoi with it.
On july 1st i got my invitation for 189,NSW later around 5 th july contacted me asking for my EOI( as 189 already consumed my eoi).
I told i got 189 invitation and asked them to keep it on hold for safe side.


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Any luck with grants today?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

*Got it!!!!*

Hi all, 

Today is my day!!!!

I got the Grant Letter and wow that was too quick.

Though I'm an offshore applicant,it just took 31 days to get the Letter.

I'm so glad that it came on the day of Eid..... So, it's a double dhamaka for me 

Yippie!!!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Surfer127 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kmann (Mar 13, 2013)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> ...


many congratulations mate........that was super quick  
EID Mubarak


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

Surfer127 said:


> Congratulations!!!!


Thanks surfer :whoo:


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

kmann said:


> many congratulations mate........that was super quick
> EID Mubarak


Thanks kmann,

Eid mubarak to you too


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Today is my day!!!!
> 
> ...


Congrats hyd786....when r u planning to fly?


----------



## Hyd786 (Jun 24, 2013)

venkatravinder said:


> Congrats hyd786....when r u planning to fly?


Not sure dude,

It happened so quicky that I'm yet to sort out things..lol

It will take atleast 3-4 months for me


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

Hyd786 said:


> Not sure dude,
> 
> It happened so quicky that I'm yet to sort out things..lol
> 
> It will take atleast 3-4 months for me


Cool.
I hope u would be there in new year.
Anyways congrats again...all the best


----------



## venkatravinder (Jun 27, 2012)

One can check the same about progress of 189 and 190 in the below link

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...169513-july-2013-189-190-visa-applicants.html


----------

